# Welcome Peter: New Surrey Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Peter (RockManPop) as the new Regional Rep for Surrey 

Peter has shown great interest in local meets and is already thinking of putting together a tour of some of the best driving roads in Britain, so I expect this enthusiasm will be put to good use in the Surrey area.

Best of luck Peter and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome Peter


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome along Peter


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I'm sure I'll be bugging a few of you for hints, tips etc! Got a few thoughts for Surrey area TT fun so now to start drumming up enthusiasm and getting into the planning!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont ask us up here in Scotland for hints & tips we're frigging hopeless at it :wink:


----------

